# The reconstruction of Paris



## Citezenship (Feb 5, 2021)

So I have watched this vid by,

CONSPIRACY-R-US

I will put aside that it is written in all caps and focus on the content and some suspicions i have had for quite some time now.


_View: https://youtu.be/M11ARvs1n3c_


I think we can all agree that Paris is an architectural wonder, it is simply stunning and one thing that bothers me is the scale vs recourses problem, in particular how all the heavy stuff was lugged around, ok by 1850 we had trains and sophisticated shipping networks but all of these materials still had to get from the stations and ports to the locations and i just can't see how a horse/ox and cart can move anything of sufficient weight and volume in such short spaces of time.

This can be applied to almost all of our modern city's.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 6, 2021)

It seems there was an event (war, cataclysm) around 1750 which destroyed cities all over the world. Then they created cover stories for this.

It is possible that there were two waves of renovation (the first by the original builders, and the second, more primitive one, by the devolved inhabitants using horses and buggies.)

The renovation story isn't true, so there's something that's been omitted. Either something's wrong with the timeline (photos existed earlier), the photos are completely photoshopped, or there were multiple waves of rebuilding done by different factions.


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 6, 2021)

A lot of people writing diaries forgot to write about this collaps?


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 6, 2021)

Bitbybit said:


> A lot of people writing diaries forgot to write about this collaps?



Where are all the diaries that will tell people in 200 years that 9/11 was an inside job?

"Dear diary, today the world almost ended. I also had oats for breakfast. I wonder what happens tommorrow."

@freygeist posted this link in another thread: Atlantic Revolutions - Wikipedia

It shows that something happened simultaneously on the entire planet, and no one knows the true cause of these "revolutions" anymore.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> @freygeist posted this link in another thread: Atlantic Revolutions - Wikipedia


And I have to say I've looked into a few of those individuals listed on that page and they to a man break down into probable fictional characters not real people. We are being sold a fairy tale by someone or some people for some reason and the reality is something quite different, though what it was is proving a bit of a bugger to track down.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Bitbybit said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people writing diaries forgot to write about this collaps?
> ...


I find it very odd that through all of the so called revolutions that the results were always the same, an acceptance of a new type of contract that was the same as the old one just bearing a different name.
Various connecting threads among these varied uprisings include a concern for the "Rights of Man" and freedom of the individual; an idea (often predicated on John Locke or Jean-Jacques Rousseau) of popular sovereignty; belief in a "social contract", which in turn was often codified in written constitutions; a certain complex of religious convictions often associated with deism or Voltairean agnosticism, and characterized by veneration of reason; abhorrence of feudalism and often of monarchy itself. The Atlantic Revolutions also had many shared symbols, including the name "Patriot" used by so many revolutionary groups; the slogan of "Liberty"; the liberty cap; Lady Liberty or Marianne; the tree of liberty or liberty pole, and so on.

Yet every time the oil turns out to be that of the snake!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 6, 2021)

Paris is a location blessed with abundant waterways which is of significance in terms of the logistics of moving building materials around. without motorised transport. I came across this a while ago which throws some light on why the waterway is important.


> By the 1820s, turnpikes greatly improved overland transportation, but roads were not profitable if used to haul anything except compact and valuable goods. In a horse-drawn era, road economics were clearly disadvantageous. Bulk products could be transported for about 100 miles but in a slow, costly, and inefficient manner. *For instance, four horses could pull a wagon weight of one ton 12 miles a day over an ordinary road and one-and-a-half tons 18 miles a day over a well-maintained turnpike. Comparatively, four horses could draw a barge of 100 tons 24 miles a day on a canal. *In such a context, the early stages of the industrial revolution focused on canal development since their economic benefits were more apparent. The discovery of latex in the 1730s and its transformation into flexible and durable rubber in the 1830s through vulcanization would allow for building wheels combining high speed and traction, revolutionizing road transportation. Before rubber tires, wheels were narrow, limiting the load and level of comfort, and prone to damage the road surface.


Source

It is said that in from the late 1700's the population of Paris was fed from within the confines of the city which suggests that a lot of building and road infrastructure present today was not present back then. If memory serves Parisians got most of their food from the environs around the city as late as the second war. Capital cities seem to be designed to suck in tangible resources and people in ways that suggest they will go out of existence without the constant flow of both. It might be an interesting angle to look  for the true purpose of capital cities, of which Paris is a classic example.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> It is said that in from the late 1700's the population of Paris was fed from within the confines of the city which suggests that a lot of building and road infrastructure present today was not present back then. If memory serves Parisians got most of their food from the environs around the city as late as the second war. Capital cities seem to be designed to suck in tangible resources and people in ways that suggest they will go out of existence without the constant flow of both. It might be an interesting angle to look for the true purpose of capital cities, of which Paris is a classic example.


It certainly seem that Paris got one hell of an expansion from this map 1739

https://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/se...t_no,series_no;lc:RUMSEY~8~1&mi=313&trs=12779
I think the CAPITAL CITYS are just part of the CAPITAL illusion that is CAPITALISM sorry for the caps(not shouting).


Citezenship said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > It is said that in from the late 1700's the population of Paris was fed from within the confines of the city which suggests that a lot of building and road infrastructure present today was not present back then. If memory serves Parisians got most of their food from the environs around the city as late as the second war. Capital cities seem to be designed to suck in tangible resources and people in ways that suggest they will go out of existence without the constant flow of both. It might be an interesting angle to look for the true purpose of capital cities, of which Paris is a classic example.
> ...


One thing i find funny about this map is that it's alignment is out, as north is usually up, maybe this is just my preference!

And also that the rumsey maps has effectively hidden the fort that Paris used to be,


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 6, 2021)

This georeferencer view shows how well the roads line up with todays map. My guess is there is a lot more city than the 1739 map shows, or the 1739 map is a fake and the creator just got lazy and left too many modern connections in place.




Source​


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > It is said that in from the late 1700's the population of Paris was fed from within the confines of the city which suggests that a lot of building and road infrastructure present today was not present back then. If memory serves Parisians got most of their food from the environs around the city as late as the second war. Capital cities seem to be designed to suck in tangible resources and people in ways that suggest they will go out of existence without the constant flow of both. It might be an interesting angle to look for the true purpose of capital cities, of which Paris is a classic example.
> ...





It seems a ship-island like the one in Rome.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> It seems a ship-island like the one in Rome.


Thats astounding, this ship thing keeps coming up for me, i have noticed a few star forts that have structures that resemble conning towers, now i am not saying they were ships but there are a few light bulbs being lit in my imagination!


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > It seems a ship-island like the one in Rome.
> ...


It seems that the central "square/street" (an hippodrome?) is perfectly aligned with the "bow"








​We have to search for an obelisk now!


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 6, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Where are all the diaries that will tell peopl in 200 years that 9/11 was an inside job?



I guess there will be plenty of papers with this laying around even in the 200 years. The arguments for this can also be found in books today all over the world.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Silveryou said:
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_de_la_Concorde


Citezenship said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


It arrived in Paris on 21 December 1833.


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Citezenship said:
> ...


Here in _The Saint Bartholomew's Day Massacre_ by François Dubois we can see an hippodrome-like shape of the square in front of the entrance of the Louvre castle. I am not well acquainted with Paris, and so I wonder if the obelisk was placed there (or maybe it was there even before?), exactly where that spina-like series of buildings are placed in the painting...


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 6, 2021)

Lots of windmills and farmland near the huge bastion points.
I can find no barracks or cannon either.
No fort at all to protect the palace to the left.


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

It seems that the line connecting the central square with the "bow" of the ship-island runs parallel to the old Louvre building.





​In the painting the river is on the left so the hippodrome-square should have been more or less here.



​Unless François Dubois had some serious problems with his health and his eyes, we can see that he draw a street running parallel to the Louvre on the other side of the river...


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> It seems that the line connecting the central square with the "bow" of the ship-island runs parallel to the old Louvre building.
> 
> View attachment 6541View attachment 6542​In the painting the river is on the left so the hippodrome-square should have been more or less here.
> 
> ...


If that is ment to be the Seine then it is way off, also the hills with windmill and what is that on the right(a cage??) are also out of place.

Funny that i should happen upon this when looking for the location of Philippe de Gastines hanging device,

https://www.designboom.com/architec...es-la-seine-musicale-paris-france-05-15-2017/
looks very nautical and the architect is a De Gastines, move along folks, nothing to see hear!


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 6, 2021)

Boat Islands  would be the easiest to dig out after the fall of clay, sand and gravel after a reset.  Just start next to the river and shovel it in as you go.  Star forts are always near a water course or the ocean to facilitate recovery.  These falling sky laden materials would be a regular occurrence every few hundred years or less so the design of the cities like Paris was engineered for this.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

Some more maps.

https://www.pictureboxblue.com/pbb-...-Verssile-during-the-Révolution-1790-1795.pdf


​Love how the fort in the center is called temple de reconnaissance

This is what is there now, the Lourve pyramid





​https://www.pictureboxblue.com/pbb-cont/pbb-up/2019/01/Carte_des_fortifications_de_Paris_1832-1.pdf


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> If that is ment to be the Seine then it is way off, also the hills with windmill and what is that on the right(a cage??) are also out of place.


It is possible that the hill on the left is Chaillot or Passy (Passy - Wikipedia), while that on the left could very well be Montmartre (Montmartre - Wikipedia), where the cahapel of Saint Denis was located (apparently rebuilt/restructured in the 16th century).


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 6, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > If that is ment to be the Seine then it is way off, also the hills with windmill and what is that on the right(a cage??) are also out of place.
> ...


I must admit Francois Dubious has put much more symbolism and mystic into his image than i previously gave him credit for, those two locations could have threads of their own!


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

Here a research by a French with maps included: Our Lady of Paris


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 11, 2021)

I blew up this old map as best I could.
They say 1550, but it looks more like 1200 to me.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 11, 2021)

One thing that has been puzzling me is the building at the front of the Pont Neuf - Wikipedia bridge.

It seems to appear in your map above but then from the 1615 Paris 1615 Plan De Mérain map it appears as a round shape then morphs back to a square more akin to what is there todayhttps://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~287244~90059510:Composite--Paris--Plan-de-Turgot?sort=pub_list_no_initialsort%2Cpub_date%2Cpub_list_no%2Cseries_no&qvq=qaris;sortub_list_no_initialsort%2Cpub_date%2Cpub_list_no%2Cseries_no;lc:RUMSEY~8~1&mi=313&trs=12779.











​What got me looking are these pics of some pretty awesome polygonal block work and the rounded stones on the edges on said structure.









I also noticed that these blocks seem to have no mortar but yet fit incredibly well, more so when we look at this modern repair or vandalism(depending on view).




It is said to have been built with the bridge but this particular part of the city has a very rich history,

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_du_Vert-Galant
It also reminds me of the block work at the Peter and Paul fortress in St Petersburg.


----------



## irishbalt (Feb 12, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > Bitbybit said:
> ...



The similarities are well noted.  This is the same playbook, if you look at the basic mechanics, as we see today.

To view this from the 40k "birds eye" view consider learning the basics (just the basics) of "The Protocols" and the Kaballah.

Understanding what TPTB believe will allow you to inform friends and others who will listen, perhaps save others from being swallowed by the wrong headed propaganda.


----------

